
Printf is Turing-complete (repo from 32C3 talk) - ojno
https://github.com/HexHive/printbf
======
ojno
Video of talk is here:
[https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7163-new_memory_corruption_attac...](https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7163-new_memory_corruption_attacks_why_can_t_we_have_nice_things#video)

This was a nice "putting it all together" demo at the end.

